# First Almond Smoke with Qview



## chefal (Oct 28, 2009)

Almonds tossed with Tobasco, Butter, Dry Mustard, Worcestershire, Garlic Powder, and Salt

Onto the smoker for two hours at 225 with apple and pecan wood. Came out nice and spicy and smoky


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 28, 2009)

those look really good. i sure could use a handful witha cold beer....


----------



## fire it up (Oct 28, 2009)

Now THAT sounds tasty!
Have yet to try smoking nuts but gonna bookmark this page because I have to give it a try.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 28, 2009)

They Look Great...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Chef 
Those look great - I love the smoked almonds and smoked mixed nuts 
too


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 28, 2009)

I too haven't smoked nuts yet but will have to try we love them and just haven't seen them around us here.


----------



## blue (Oct 28, 2009)

Looks great. I should be smoking some pumpkins seeds in the next few days.


----------

